# Got a call asking if we want to sell our Diamond timeshare - how did they get my number?



## mjc775 (Aug 20, 2020)

I got a call today asking if we want to sell our Diamond timeshare from this company: http://wrightrealestateint.com/

How did this company know I had a Diamond Timeshare, and how did they get my number? Does Diamond sell them the information? Another possibility is perhaps a shady rep with DRI that gave them my information?

This week I contacted DRI via Facebook Messenger about changing a reservation at a resort in a state where the mandatory quarantine order just got extended, and today a rep called me back and left me a voicemail. It's strange that I got the unsolicited offer to sell on the same day within a few hours.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2020)

Owners of property- including timeshares- are public records.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 20, 2020)

Your cold call was from a scammer. How do we know?  Cold call is #1, and #2 the fact that their website was created literally less than one month ago. 




Scammers apparently can buy lists of timeshare owners relatively easy.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2020)

If our phone rings onetime it is a scammer or a do not call number. Do not ask me how? A Spectrum tech set this up.. It is awesome.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2020)

I am sure that owner databases have been stolen by disgruntled employees of several companies over the years. Perhaps even some of the exchange companies?


----------



## artringwald (Aug 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> If our phone rings onetime it is a scammer or a do not call number. Do not ask me how? A Spectrum tech set this up.. It is awesome.


Nomorobo works this way. It's free. You phone line needs the ability to ring two places at once. Spectrum may have this feature. They just set it up so when it rings on your line, it also rings on Nomorobo. If it's coming from a know scammer, they automatically answer it and then hang up.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 23, 2020)

When you check in to a DRI resort they ask for a phone number. DO NOT give them a number unless you like these calls. Every time I have given them a number it gets bombarded with these type of calls.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 25, 2020)

Another way is by Google Searches. I saw an ad on Facebook for a company that gets leads from them for everyone who searches to exit their timeshare. Then, they sell the leads to anyone who runs - or wants to run - a timeshare exit company.

TS


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2020)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Another way is by Google Searches. I saw an ad on Facebook for a company that gets leads from them for everyone who searches to exit their timeshare. Then, they sell the leads to anyone who runs - or wants to run - a timeshare exit company.
> 
> TS


Another is through the Coalition to Reform Timeshare. Seems to just be a front to collect owner data to then target with timeshare exit schemes. They also have a change.org petition. Can those that start those petitions see the email addresses provided when you sign?


----------



## Arusso (Jan 9, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> If our phone rings onetime it is a scammer or a do not call number. Do not ask me how? A Spectrum tech set this up.. It is awesome.


You probably have nomorobo.com on your land line.  I got the tip to use Nomorobo a few years ago from an article in Consumer Reports.  The article discussed the looming problem of robo calls and what the telecom companies offer or, more importantly, do not offer to solve this problem.  Nomorobo works because it intercepts a telemarking call.  The phone only rings once.  You can see the number that is calling on the caller id screen.  The actual method the Nomorobo works is, from a tech viewpoint, very clever.  If you are interested, look it up, it makes for an interesting read.   I have not investigated this recently but at the time I did, the wireless carriers did not allow the Nomorobo technology to work with their systems simply because they sold proprietary robo call services on a subscription basis.  Nomorobo is not perfect.  It does allow an occasional robo call to go through.  More importantly, it has never blocked phone calls from healthcare providers, pharmacie, etc. and, Nomorobo is free to install and use.  Happy New Year !


----------



## Arusso (Jan 9, 2021)

mjc775 said:


> I got a call today asking if we want to sell our Diamond timeshare from this company: http://wrightrealestateint.com/
> 
> How did this company know I had a Diamond Timeshare, and how did they get my number? Does Diamond sell them the information? Another possibility is perhaps a shady rep with DRI that gave them my information?
> 
> This week I contacted DRI via Facebook Messenger about changing a reservation at a resort in a state where the mandatory quarantine order just got extended, and today a rep called me back and left me a voicemail. It's strange that I got the unsolicited offer to sell on the same day within a few hours.





artringwald said:


> Nomorobo works this way. It's free. You phone line needs the ability to ring two places at once. Spectrum may have this feature. They just set it up so when it rings on your line, it also rings on Nomorobo. If it's coming from a know scammer, they automatically answer it and then hang up.


Yes.  I have been using Nomorobo for a few years now.  No land line should be without it.  It is not perfect but it as close as it could be.


----------



## Arusso (Jan 9, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Another is through the Coalition to Reform Timeshare. Seems to just be a front to collect owner data to then target with timeshare exit schemes. They also have a change.org petition. Can those that start those petitions see the email addresses provided when you sign?


Precisely.  TS owner records are in several databases that have been acquired through various methods.  In the advent of electronic media, these databases are more easily transferred, sold and used by any number of players.   The only defense against unwanted telephonic communication is to use intercepting telephony technology such as Nomorobo for land lines or its proprietary counterpart offered by the wireless carriers.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 9, 2021)

The original post is from August 2020. No surprise but the scammer’s website is inactive. They have moved on to the next new name.


----------

